
Bidding Tic-Tac-Toe - Plasmoid
http://biddingttt.herokuapp.com/
======
JoshTriplett
This looks like a fun idea, and searching turns up some very interesting
results on strategy.

But the game itself doesn't seem to accept typing bids; pressing a number key
does nothing, and pressing enter seems to submit a bid of 0.

